# 1958 Impala resin skirts for sale



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I been messing with these for forever, finally cranked out a few good sets. These are all I got for now, I'm still perfecting the technique. I also got a 59/60 master almost ready to go. 

$6.00 shipped per set

Like all resin parts, some cleanup is needed to prep, mostly along the bottom edge and the back to smooth it out. To install you would have to sand down the ribbed bump on the body a little to make it seat right.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I just PMed you. I want a set.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

pm your paypal address I wnat 2 sets


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

ill take a set
pm me your paypal info


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

2 paid for, 4 total spoken for, 3 left


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 29 2006, 01:19 PM~6854930
> *2 paid for, 4 total spoken for, 3 left
> *


i'll take a set, but hope you take cash :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 29 2006, 02:20 PM~6854937
> *i'll take a set, but hope you take cash :biggrin:
> *


hey poppa ill paypal you for his set and you pay me later rod


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 29 2006, 01:22 PM~6854950
> *hey poppa ill paypal you for his set and you pay me later rod
> *


that'll work, make it 12 bucks


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

sent payment for both..but seperate get his addy


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Thoes look good. :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 29 2006, 01:24 PM~6854965
> *sent payment for both..but seperate get his addy
> *


   thanks twinn, i'll try to swing by tommorow morning


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 29 2006, 01:19 PM~6854930
> *2 paid for, 4 total spoken for, 3 left
> *


4 paid for, 1 pending, 2 left

king, pm me your address


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

those are cool


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

PMs only for the last 2 sets


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

POPPA I'LL TAKE THEM ALL


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

[*I WANT ONE..... MONEY IN HAND....!!!*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 29 2006, 03:43 PM~6855138
> *POPPA I'LL TAKE THEM ALL
> *


 you cant have them all , you have to share.... :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Drasticbean's got one set since he PMed me. Beto, you're welcome to the final set.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

All sets are spoken for unless MK doesn't come through (has a week) or if Beto doesn't want them


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

you gonna make any more?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

NO!!!!!!!!!!! I'll pay for 2 sets now if you plan on making them soon?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I will be making more for sure. I'm not taking pre-orders because I'm not really doing this as a business, I'm doing it for fun. I seen to many "businesses" go under because the demand exceeded their resources. When I get another batch together I'll post up again


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

POPPA I WILL WAIT FOR YOUR NEXT BATCH, PLEASE PM ME WHEN YOU START ON THEM SO I CAN SEND $$$$$


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 29 2006, 09:10 PM~6858470
> *POPPA I WILL WAIT FOR YOUR NEXT BATCH, PLEASE PM ME WHEN YOU START ON THEM SO I CAN SEND $$$$$
> *


x2 I'll send cash whenever your ready!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 29 2006, 06:12 PM~6857447
> *pm sent
> *


you got next for the last set if you want it, PM me or post if you don't want them


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

all gone, thanks people


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 29 2006, 09:46 PM~6859652
> *all gone, thanks people
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Twinn, King, drastic, and Ray, your skirts were mailed this afternoon.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 4 2007, 05:04 PM~6903762
> *Twinn, King, drastic, and Ray, your skirts were mailed this afternoon.
> *


any more?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 4 2007, 04:07 PM~6903784
> *any more?
> *


No. I'll fire up my compressor tonight and try to get on a roll. It's too cold in the garage to work so I have to set up on the kitchen table. If I keep at it, I can do 1 set a day, provided they come out right...


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 4 2007, 04:14 PM~6903851
> *No.  I'll fire up my compressor tonight and try to get on a roll.  It's too cold in the garage to work so I have to set up on the kitchen table.  If I keep at it, I can do 1 set a day, provided they come out right...
> *




please let us know when the 59/60 skirts are available.

my current project would really stand out with a set :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 4 2007, 04:19 PM~6903898
> *please let us know when the 59/60 skirts are available.
> 
> my current project would really stand out with a set  :biggrin:
> *


I been working on them, I been having problems with keeping them smooth, priming, then having to carefully work around the trim and stars without fucking them up. I'm having another go at priming tonight, if they're ready, polish and set up to mold. Exhaust ports will be separate on this one. I don't have rubber or the vacuum at home, so I can only mold on Saturdays at a friend's. I really want these done too, I need them for my 60 wagon


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 4 2007, 05:14 PM~6903851
> *No.  I'll fire up my compressor tonight and try to get on a roll.  It's too cold in the garage to work so I have to set up on the kitchen table.  If I keep at it, I can do 1 set a day, provided they come out right...
> *


cool.no hurry.just let me know.  i wont start building till march. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LET ME KNOW POPPA WHEN THEY'RE READY. I NEED A FEW SETS!!!..


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

still need a little smoothing


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

nice


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Badass Those Are lookin Real Good Brotha!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 11 2007, 02:00 AM~6958197
> *still need a little smoothing
> 
> 
> ...


Here i was thinking that all you did watch us build ! I guess your time RIGHT CLICK SAVEING  finially paid off ! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 11 2007, 12:11 AM~6958259
> *Here  i was  thinking  that  all  you  did    watch  us  build !  I guess  your  time  RIGHT  CLICK  SAVEING   finially  paid  off !  :biggrin:
> *


I don't follow bro? Right click save what? 

Working on little stuff like this is all I have time for right now.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MEANING ! When every you see someone building You Save there pic so you have built stuff to look at ! LOL! I was ment as joke LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 11 2007, 12:15 AM~6958279
> *MEANING !    When  every  you  see  someone  building  You    Save  there  pic  so  you  have  built  stuff  to  look  at !  LOL!    I  was  ment as  joke  LOL!    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

weres my skirts. :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 11 2007, 10:20 AM~6960208
> *weres my skirts. :biggrin:
> *



in your closet.... :biggrin: 



just kidding can't wait for mine either so I can start on a 58 build


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 11 2007, 09:42 AM~6960405
> *
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Jan 11 2007, 10:20 AM~6960208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH shit, that was funny!!




Nice work on the skirts Bigpoppa! They look really nice.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Godammit, I hit a snag with the 59/60s. I haven't been test fitting with the fuckin bumper on, and it ends up that it's about 1/4 inch short. Never even considered that the 58s were that much shorter. So now I need to figure out the cleanest way to extend it and where


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 15 2007, 10:34 PM~6998212
> *Godammit, I hit a snag with the 59/60s.  I haven't been test fitting with the fuckin bumper on, and it ends up that it's about 1/4 inch short.  Never even considered that the 58s were that much shorter.  So now I need to figure out the cleanest way to extend it and where
> *



:0 :0 :0 SHIT!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 11 2007, 11:31 AM~6960302
> *in your closet.... :biggrin:
> just kidding can't wait for mine either so I can start on a 58 build
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

MAKE SURE YOU TAKE SOME SKIRT'S WITH YOU TO THE NNL BIGPOPPA I'LL PICK UP A FEW OFF YOU IF YOU GOT THEM.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 16 2007, 10:25 AM~7000902
> *MAKE SURE YOU TAKE SOME SKIRT'S WITH YOU TO THE NNL BIGPOPPA I'LL PICK UP A FEW OFF YOU IF YOU GOT THEM.
> *


Not going this year bro, it was just a fluke last year that I was in the area.



Alright people, I need your help now. I need a couple good, dead on pics of the skirts on a 1959 or 1960 Impala so I can see what exactly I need to do. I think I can just splice a peice on the end, but I will either have to fill and relocate the exhaust ports or add another one. I looked through a couple mags, but none have a good pic, they're always at an angle. 

thanks!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=242169&st=280
POST#285


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I need something showing the ports, the bumper, the stars, everything


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 16 2007, 10:21 AM~7001462
> *I need something showing the ports, the bumper, the stars, everything
> *






























i'll keep lookin i know i have more


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

sweet, if someone can find just a straight profile shot, that would be best!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

damn! Looking at the pics, I may actually be OK! There's is definately a gap between the bumper and skirt! I'll take a pic tonight to see what you all think


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 16 2007, 10:34 AM~7001573
> *damn!  Looking at the pics, I may actually be OK!  There's is definately a gap between the bumper and skirt!  I'll take a pic tonight to see what you all think
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

any more 58 skirts?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i just got my skirts bro and i love them!! thanks!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 16 2007, 03:53 PM~7004547
> *i just got my skirts bro and i love them!! thanks!!
> *


right on!

No skirts for a while yet. LIL will be the first to know


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 16 2007, 03:02 PM~7004650
> *right on!
> 
> No skirts for a while yet.  BETO will be the first to know
> *



THANKS KRIS....


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

LOL


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 16 2007, 11:31 AM~7001553
> *
> 
> 
> ...












bumper is a little crooked, but you get the idea, I think it's close enough


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Any idea the ETA on some new skirts?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 17 2007, 10:14 AM~7011056
> *Any idea the ETA on some new skirts?
> *


lol, like I tell my kids when they ask "when are we leeeeeeeaaaaaviiiiiiinnnngg"

"when I tell you I am"

but I dunno, couple weeks maybe on the 58s


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 17 2007, 01:14 PM~7011643
> *lol, like I tell my kids when they ask "when are we leeeeeeeaaaaaviiiiiiinnnngg"
> 
> "when I tell you I am"
> ...


just let me know.. :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Got mine 2. They are pretty sick. I'm gonna use them on the next 58 that I do.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin damn good poppa!!! I think they look alright!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Got mine yesterday homie thanks for quick shipping and they are tight.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

thanks for the positive feedback, I'm glad people are liking the way they came out. I poured another set last night. My sons wrestle 5 nights this week, so I been beat. The place that I mold at is in the process of moving, so the 59/60 are on hold.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

well, what do we have here....






















































I'll crack them open tomorrow morning and see how they came out!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

heres My 58, with the skirts i bought from poppa


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn thats nice, i cant wait to order a set!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Damn twinn, those came out pretty damn good, it's cool to see my finished product like that!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

hey bro are those the 59 skirts in the rubber???


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 3 2007, 10:00 PM~7168429
> *hey bro are those the 59 skirts in the rubber???
> *


maybe :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

poppa let me know when some are ready!!!! I NEED SOME SETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

BIGPOPPA LET ME KNOW WHEN U GET MORE AKIRTS OUT I'LL TAKE ABOUT 3 SETS MAYBE 4 THE 58 IS MY FAV YEAR CAR ILL POST A PIC WHEN I GET INTO MY PHOTOBUCKET CUZ I CAN'T MEMBER MY PW.I WANT SOME 4 THE 59/60 TOO


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

The new molds worked out pretty good. The skirts came out clean, but for some reason they are a little rubbery and sticky. I don't know what happened, other molds in the same batch were fine. Hopefully it's not a continuing issue, I'll be pouring another batch tonight. Like I said before, when I get a good handful together, like 10, I'll post them up. So far I'm only selling these on LIL. 

crappy ass pic, I hate how everything is in focus except what I want


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

just put me down for 2.... and bill me


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i wanna set i wanna set :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

pm me your address so I can send out those things :cheesy:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Put me down for a Set and bill me if you use PayPal to [email protected].
Tony


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: Thanks Poppa for making these for us.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

KRIS, PUT ME DOWN FOR 5 SETS, SEND ME MONEY REQUEST [email protected] THANK YOU, beto


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HEY YOU SKIRT HOGS LET SOME OF THE GUYS WHO DIDN'T GET A SET FROM THE FIRST RUN GET SOME!!!!!!!!!!!!! I KNOW SOME OF YOU GUYS ASKING FOR 3+ SETS ALREADY GOT SOME. DON'T HOG THEM UP!!!!!..MY .02


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 5 2007, 12:04 AM~7177315
> *HEY YOU SKIRT HOGS LET SOME OF THE GUYS WHO DIDN'T GET A SET FROM THE FIRST RUN GET SOME!!!!!!!!!!!!! I KNOW SOME OF YOU GUYS ASKING FOR 3+ SETS ALREADY GOT SOME. DON'T HOG THEM UP!!!!!..MY .02
> *




these are 59 skirts now


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 5 2007, 01:04 AM~7177315
> *HEY YOU SKIRT HOGS LET SOME OF THE GUYS WHO DIDN'T GET A SET FROM THE FIRST RUN GET SOME!!!!!!!!!!!!! I KNOW SOME OF YOU GUYS ASKING FOR 3+ SETS ALREADY GOT SOME. DON'T HOG THEM UP!!!!!..MY .02
> *


X2 

I guess money's money tho.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm getting a lot of requests and PMs. I'm really going to try to buckle down and do a set a day-I pour at night before I go to bed, pull them out and prep them when I get home, then pour another set. Give a me a couple weeks to get at least 10 ready, I'm not going to play favorites with anyone, when I post them up, it will be first come first serve.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 5 2007, 06:45 AM~7177947
> *I'm getting a lot of requests and PMs.  I'm really going to try to buckle down and do a set a day-I pour at night before I go to bed, pull them out and prep them when I get home, then pour another set.  Give a me a couple weeks to get at least 10 ready, I'm not going to play favorites with anyone, when I post them up, it will be first come first serve.
> *


I'M FIRST.......WHO'S SECOND????
I WANT 5 SETS


----------



## 60'Brookwood (Jul 12, 2003)

Well i'm intereted in 3 sets.  So that makes me second


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i will take a set as well


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

dam it....
with *beto *asking for 5 set
and *60'Brookwood *want 3 set
and *regalistic *is going to take one set that equals 9... so i'll take the number 10.....


*hahahahahahahahahahahaha*

beto is a hog....hahahahahahahahah


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SEE WHAT I WAS SAYING EARLIER???????????? BUT IF YOUR ONLINE WHEN THEY GO UP AND THEIR NOT, GUESS WHAT? YOU GET THEM FIRST!!! THATS WHAT POPPA SAID. FIRST COME FIRST SERVED ON HERE. ITS LIKE WINNING THE LOTTERY. YOU GOTTA WATCH FOR THE NUMBERS TO BE DRAWN..LOL

MAYBE BETO WILL SELL YOU A SET??? NEVER KNOW!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

like homeboy said first come first serve i got my eyes on this


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY BIG POPPA I ASK YOU ABOUT 2WKS AGO FOR 2 SETS SO I'LL GO FIRST :biggrin: RIGHT RIGHT


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 6 2007, 05:01 PM~7192788
> *HEY BIG POPPA I ASK YOU ABOUT 2WKS AGO FOR 2 SETS SO I'LL GO FIRST  :biggrin: RIGHT RIGHT
> *



i asked him about a month ago when he first put the 58 skirts in rubber :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 6 2007, 05:03 PM~7192806
> *i asked him about a month ago when he first put the 58 skirts in rubber :biggrin:
> *


OK ZACK I'LL GO 2ND COOL :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 6 2007, 05:06 PM~7192837
> *OK ZACK I'LL GO 2ND COOL :biggrin:
> *



LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Poppa I need 2 sets ! When ready !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

FUCK IT I'LL JUST CAST MY OWN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

No pre-orders. Christ, when did everybody all of a sudden want to build a 58,59 or 60. Go work on a 64 or somethin :dunno: :biggrin: 

I'm sorry it's such a slow process, but the most I can make is 1 a day, and that's IF they don't fuck up. I don't like hearing that Beto, Biggs and M4L don't want to wait, and it's not just because I'm not getting their money. I'd like to be able to say that BigPoppa had a small hand in their builds. I got a lot of pride seeing my skirts on Twinn's 58 (that sounded a little gay). As long as people want them, I'm going to be cranking them out the best that I can. 

As a guy who doesn't build as much as I should, it really makes me happy knowing these are such a hot item, it keeps me in the modeling scene in a way. To all those who are willing to wait, I appreciate it.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 6 2007, 11:07 PM~7196613
> *No pre-orders.  Christ, when did everybody all of a sudden want to build a 58,59 or 60.  Go work on a 64 or somethin  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm sorry it's such a slow process, but the most I can make is 1 a day, and that's IF they don't fuck up.  I don't like hearing that Beto, Biggs and M4L don't want to wait, and it's not just because I'm not getting their money.  I'd like to be able to say that BigPoppa had a small hand in their builds.  I got a lot of pride seeing my skirts on Twinn's 58 (that sounded a little gay).  As long as people want them, I'm going to be cranking them out the best that I can.
> ...


KRIS, I NEVER STATED I COULDN'T WAIT, I SAID I WANT 5 SETS. I'LL WAIT.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm waiting too patiently from the first sets that were offered. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> dam it....
> with *beto *asking for 5 set
> and *60'Brookwood *want 3 set
> and *regalistic *is going to take one set that equals 9... so i'll take the number 10.....
> ...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I hear ya. Like I said no pre-orders, so whoever's on when I post will get first dibs, I might even give LIL a day's notice so people can be ready. At the risk of disappointing some people, I'll probably have to limit to 2 59/60s to help spread them around.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 7 2007, 06:41 AM~7197484
> *I hear ya.  Like I said no pre-orders, so whoever's on when I post will get first dibs, I might even give LIL a day's notice so people can be ready.  At the risk of disappointing some people, I'll probably have to limit to 2 59/60s to help spread them around.
> *


HUH, POOH POOH


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 7 2007, 08:13 AM~7197640
> *HUH, POOH POOH
> *


sorry bro, if it was quicker, I wouldn't have to do it. I'm not sure if I like the way I molded these the first time, I might mold another set a different way, up my production rate a little


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'LL BE PATIENTLY WAITING HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

any more 58 skirts?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 7 2007, 09:41 AM~7197484
> *I hear ya.  Like I said no pre-orders, so whoever's on when I post will get first dibs, I might even give LIL a day's notice so people can be ready.  At the risk of disappointing some people, I'll probably have to limit to 2 59/60s to help spread them around.*


good idea...
:biggrin:
i'll be waiting when ever your done..


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

hno: hno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 7 2007, 03:34 PM~7201546
> *any more 58 skirts?
> *


what twinn said got anymore :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

do you guys want me to get bunch done and post, or as they come out, post them up, 1 or 2 at a time.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

doesnt matter to me. id settle for 1 set off the bat just for the peace of mind of knowin i got it. id make my own but dont wanna spend $10 on a reasonably nice lookin diecast just to use it for 2 parts when i could just buy them from you for a few dollars less....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey big poppa r u going to cast anymore 58 skirts anytime soon :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 22 2007, 12:14 PM~7326324
> *hey big poppa r u going to cast anymore 58 skirts anytime soon  :biggrin:
> *


x2.whats up poppa.hurry up with them skirts.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I have a few ready to go, I wore out the 58 mold. I will list them and the 59/60 by this weekend plus a couple other little things I been messing with


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 22 2007, 12:19 PM~7326357
> *I have a few ready to go, I wore out the 58 mold.  I will list them and the 59/60 by this weekend plus a couple other little things I been messing with
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I want some sets also!! I've been putting my 58 59 and 60 on hold to see if i can get a pair for whichever :biggrin: i'll be waiting hno: hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 22 2007, 01:19 PM~7326357
> *I have a few ready to go, I wore out the 58 mold.  I will list them and the 59/60 by this weekend plus a couple other little things I been messing with
> *



are we limited to just 2 set each still ? I dont want 10 or anything just 4 set ! I AM A BUILDER K.DIAZ LOL!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 22 2007, 01:14 PM~7326878
> *are  we  limited  to  just  2  set  each  still ?  I  dont  want  10  or  anything  just  4  set  !  I AM  A  BUILDER  K.DIAZ  LOL!
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 22 2007, 11:14 AM~7326878
> *are  we  limited  to  just  2  set  each  still ?  I  dont  want  10  or  anything  just  4  set  !  I WANT 10 SETS.....................j/k.........*


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

I WOULD LIKE A SET.... PM ME WHERE TO SEND THE $


THANKS ..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 22 2007, 04:16 PM~7328102
> *I WANT 10 SETS.....................j/k.........
> *


your not kidding...you know you want them all!! lol


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Actually, I have a lot of 58s, but not enough portholes to go around, most are being paired up with the 59/60. The "Second Generation" skirts had separate portholes so they would be easier to plate, foil, paint, whatever. But it's too much fuckin trouble, I'm remolding them with the portholes in place. 

Yes, I'm limiting people to 2 pairs apiece, I hate to do it, but I want to make sure everyone gets a fair shake. I didn't make nearly as many as I wanted to, but as my molding gets better, I have less loss.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 22 2007, 04:34 PM~7328679
> *Actually, I have a lot of 58s, but not enough portholes to go around, most are being paired up with the 59/60.  The "Second Generation" skirts had separate portholes so they would be easier to plate, foil, paint, whatever.  But it's too much fuckin trouble, I'm remolding them with the portholes in place.
> 
> Yes, I'm limiting people to 2 pairs apiece, I hate to do it, but I want to make sure everyone gets a fair shake.  I didn't make nearly as many as I wanted to, but as my molding gets better, I have less loss.
> *


Hommie waz up bro can U sell me some skirts with ports and stars
2 sets for a 58 
2 sets for a 59 
and 2 for a 60 

I had talked to u in the past :biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 22 2007, 01:29 PM~7328194
> *your not kidding...you know you want them all!! lol
> *


----------



## ImpalaWanted (Dec 29, 2006)

Put me down for a set...either 58 or 59 :biggrin: Let me know where to send the funds


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

hno: hno:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY BIGPOPPA I'M DOWN 4 A SET OF 58'S AND 1 FOR 59 PM ME WHERE TO SEND THE MONEY


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

if u guys know how to read which obviously some dont he is gonna strat selling them sometime this weekend and isnt taking pre orders so u gotta wait like the rest of us :twak:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

#1. First on top for 2 sets of skirts................ :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

lol :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

#2 TWINN


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

People are limited to 2 sets of 58 and 2 sets of 59/60. Shipping is now $2.00 as long as it's not too many

*POST HERE, FIRST COME FIRST SERVE, PMs WILL NOT BE HONORED*















7 sets of 58s available - 5 dollars per set








7 sets of 59/60 available - the top 5 are 6 dollars per set, the bottom 2 have portholes that need to be sanded down to glue 5 dollars per set








Separate group 31 batteries now available. I don't like how Pegasus does them in pairs so I split them up. Will need sanding on the bottom to even out








Each bag is 5 dollars - the top 15 are 8 in a bag. The bottom 5 are 10 but have "boogers" that will need some extra attention


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I'LL TAKE 4 SETS OF SKIRTS PLEASE!!!

2 SETS OF 58' AND 2 SETS OF 59/60' (TOP ONES)

4 SETS TOTAL


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

2 59 sets please :biggrin:

i'll take the bottem ones


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

2 sets 58
2 sets 59/60 (top ones)


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

PMs sent

1 set of 59/60 left
3 sets of 58 left


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I would like one set of 58's and one set of 59's. How do I pay you, Paypal? Let me know.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MAN DID I MISS OUT AGAIN, FOCK, FOCK. IF NOT I'LL TAKE 2 SETS OF EACH


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I need one set for a 59 please


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 23 2007, 09:49 PM~7339956
> *MAN DID I MISS OUT AGAIN, FOCK, FOCK. IF NOT I'LL TAKE 2 SETS OF EACH
> *


you got the last 2 58s

Sorry MKD, all out

I'm going to try something different. People who did not get skirts, PM me and I will make them to order, when they are ready I expect payment within 5 days.

here is the list so far

Betoscustoms - 2 59/60
MKD904 - 1 59/60
Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60
DrasticBean - 1 58, 1 59/60
BiggDee - 1 58, 2 59/60
87burb - 1 58, 2 59/60
Marinate - 4 59/60


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

you have batteries left right?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 23 2007, 10:15 PM~7340112
> *you have batteries left right?
> *


yep


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 23 2007, 09:02 PM~7340034
> *you got the last 2 58s
> 
> Sorry MKD, all out
> ...


PAYMENT SENT FOR 4 SETS. PM ME WHEN THE OTHERS ARE READY, THANKS, beto


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

PAYMENT SENT!!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

all paypal payments will be sent Monday!

Thanks Beto, but no one else send a prepayment please! Main reason is I don't want to lose track!


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

2 sets for a 58 
2 sets for a 59 
and 2 for a 60 
:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*any more left...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 24 2007, 01:13 AM~7340468
> *any more left...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i want 
1/58
1/59

AND I'LL take 3 packs of batteries..is that ok..?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

payment sent :biggrin: 

thanks again 

twinn


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 23 2007, 11:19 PM~7340502
> *i want
> 1/58
> 1/59
> ...


updated the list, you're on there

you want the batts now? Good sets or budget sets


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 24 2007, 01:22 AM~7340521
> *updated the list, you're on there
> 
> you want the batts now?  Good sets or budget sets
> *


how much for 3 packs of the good set...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 23 2007, 11:22 PM~7340526
> *how much for 3 packs of the good set...
> *


17 dollars shipped


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 24 2007, 01:25 AM~7340545
> *17 dollars shipped
> *


cool... i just sent the money with paypal.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

IS THERE ANYMORE LEFT IF SO......I NEED 2 59'S & 2 60'S!...LET ME KNOW THANKS


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

PM SENT FOR MY 10... :biggrin: 


















JUST 2.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Biggs, just 59/60s?

Betoscustoms - 4 59/60
MKD904 - 1 59/60
Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60
DrasticBean - 1 58, 1 59/60
BiggDee - 1 58, 2 59/60
87burb - 1 58, 2 59/60
Marinate - 4 59/60 
Mr. Biggs - 2 ?
Southside Groovin - 1 58, 3 59/60
Road Dogg - 2 58s, 2 59/60


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

u got me down for 2 right??


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 24 2007, 02:16 PM~7342866
> *u got me down for 2 right??
> *


yes, you'll get yours as soon as you pay

the others are on a waiting list


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PM YOUR PAYPAL...I'LL PRE-ORDER IF I HAVE TO!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 23 2007, 11:02 PM~7340034
> *you got the last 2 58s
> 
> Sorry MKD, all out
> ...





:biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

sweet :biggrin: 

Im like a kid waiting for christmas


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

You got any more batterys left? If so i want a bag


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

DAMN do you have a set of 59/60 left???

I had no internet over weekend.. :angry:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 26 2007, 09:53 AM~7354177
> *DAMN do you have a set of 59/60 left???
> 
> I had no internet over weekend.. :angry:
> *


no more skirts for now, you can be on the list. I forgot your trunk lid, I'll send it tomorrow

Oldschool67, Twinn, and Fred, your skirts were put in the mail this morning

Betoscustoms - 4 59/60
MKD904 - 1 59/60
Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60
DrasticBean - 1 58, 1 59/60
BiggDee - 1 58, 2 59/60
87burb - 1 58, 2 59/60
Marinate - 4 59/60 
Mr. Biggs - 2 ?
Southside Groovin - 1 58, 3 59/60
Road Dogg - 2 58s, 2 59/60
Raystrey - 2 59/60


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 26 2007, 02:30 PM~7355539
> *no more skirts for now, you can be on the list.  I forgot your trunk lid, I'll send it tomorrow
> 
> Oldschool67, Twinn, and Fred, your skirts were put in the mail this morning
> ...


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 26 2007, 01:30 PM~7355539
> *no more skirts for now, you can be on the list.  I forgot your trunk lid, I'll send it tomorrow
> 
> Oldschool67, Twinn, and Fred, your skirts were put in the mail this morning
> ...



thanks 2 59/60 when they are available.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Betoscustoms - 4 59/60
MKD904 - 1 59/60
Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60
DrasticBean - 2 58, 2 59/60
BiggDee - 1 58, 2 59/60
87burb - 1 58, 2 59/60
Marinate - 4 59/60 
Mr. Biggs - 2 ?
Southside Groovin - 1 58, 3 59/60
Road Dogg - 2 58s, 2 59/60
Raystrey - 2 59/60
Regalistic - 1 58
vinylfreek - 2 58s, 2 59/60
BiggC - 1 58, 2 59/60
ShowrodFreak - 1 58, 1 59/60


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 26 2007, 04:38 PM~7356489
> *Betoscustoms - 4 59/60
> MKD904 - 1 59/60
> Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60
> ...


any left?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 26 2007, 04:12 PM~7356770
> *any left?
> *


none left, this is the waiting list


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 26 2007, 05:22 PM~7356841
> *none left, this is the waiting list
> *


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 26 2007, 06:22 PM~7356841
> *none left, this is the waiting list
> *


hey.. thanks for adding me on the list..
i would like to add to my order

1 for 58 and 
1 for 59/60


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Got my 2 sets of skirts in the mail yesterday. They look firme, now I just gotta build a 58 or 59. Thanks Big Poppa. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

get to work!

I'm still cranking them out people, before you start asking. The last couple sets I made I set aside for myself


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm in no hurry, but you can put me down for 1 set of '58 skirts, and 2 sets of 60 skirts. Just let me know when you get to em and I'll get your info to send payment then. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

got mine today ,,thanks poppa


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 26 2007, 04:38 PM~7356489
> *Betoscustoms - 4 59/60
> MKD904 - 1 59/60
> Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60
> ...


??Showrod ??


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 2 2007, 11:43 PM~7395144
> *??Showrod ??
> *


I don't remember you asking before. Sorry if I missed it, otherwise, you're at the bottom, what do you need?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

hey bro just pm me when/if mine r ready. havent had much time to get on here lately but ive got the $$$$ waitin on ya.......


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

put me in for 1 set 59/60 and 1 set of 58's!! thanks bro!!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Betoscustoms - 4 59/60
MKD904 - 1 59/60 - sent
Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60
DrasticBean - 2 58, 2 59/60
BiggDee - 1 58, 2 59/60
87burb - 1 58, 2 59/60
Marinate - 4 59/60 
Mr. Biggs - 2 59/60
Southside Groovin - 1 58, 3 59/60
Road Dogg - 2 58s, 2 59/60
Raystrey - 2 59/60
Regalistic - 1 58
vinylfreek - 2 58s, 2 59/60
BiggC - 1 58, 2 59/60
ShowrodFreak - 1 58, 1 59/60
BombaAussieStyle - 1 58
modeltech - 1 58, 1 59/60
Hoppingmad - 1 58
Kustombuilder - 1 58

Updated list - I have plenty of 58s so the few people that only want those will be getting a PM soon. Larger orders (Beto/Walts/Marinate) will be staggered a little so I can ship out smaller orders. I finally got my Legos in so I can make more mold boxes :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 7 2007, 02:32 PM~7429508
> *Betoscustoms - 4 59/60
> MKD904 - 1 59/60 - sent
> Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60
> ...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 7 2007, 04:32 PM~7429508
> *Betoscustoms - 4 59/60
> MKD904 - 1 59/60 - sent
> Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60
> ...


let me know when i should send payment.... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 7 2007, 03:32 PM~7429508
> *Betoscustoms - 4 59/60
> MKD904 - 1 59/60 - sent
> Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60
> ...



put me down for a set of the 58's 
thanks.  
maybe I can actually build something this year :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

when I say staggered, I mean ever other or every third set of skirts will be put toward the next order down, just to keep the list moving


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 7 2007, 03:51 PM~7429680
> *when I say staggered, I mean ever other or every third set of skirts will be put toward the next order down, just to keep the list moving
> *


i need a set of 58.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

got my 59/60's in awhile back, just forget to tell ya! they look great man. good job


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 7 2007, 03:32 PM~7429977
> *got my 59/60's in awhile back, just forget to tell ya! they look great man. good job
> *


right on!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i want 2 59/60 skirt sets.... where do i send the money and how much? what else you got in resin besides skirts and batteries?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I'll send a PM when they're ready. I got a few other resin stuff, just little things, but I finally got some more supplies so I hope to get a few more things going.

Beto, your last set is in the pot 



> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 8 2007, 04:20 AM~7434721
> *i want 2 59/60 skirt sets.... where do i send the money and how much? what else you got in resin besides skirts and batteries?
> *




Betoscustoms - 4 59/60 sent
MKD904 - 1 59/60 - sent
Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60
DrasticBean - 2 58, 2 59/60
BiggDee - 1 58, 2 59/60
87burb - 1 58, 2 59/60
Marinate - 4 59/60 
Mr. Biggs - 2 59/60
Southside Groovin - 1 58, 3 59/60
Road Dogg - 2 58s, 2 59/60
Raystrey - 2 59/60
Regalistic - 1 59/60
vinylfreek - 2 58s, 2 59/60
BiggC - 1 58, 2 59/60
ShowrodFreak - 1 58, 1 59/60
BombaAussieStyle - 1 58 sent
modeltech - 1 58, 1 59/60
Hoppingmad - 1 58
Kustombuilder - 1 58
Rollinoldskoo - 2 59/60
pancho1969 - 1 58, 1 59/60


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

YEP GOT MINE TOO. AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Well, got some good news and some bad news. Good news is that my passport and green card finally came through so I can definately go on a 2 week trip to Peru with my old man. It's been almost 20 years since I last been out there. It'll be good to reconnect with family I haven't seen in years or even never seen.

Of course, the bad news is that the skirts will be held up until I get back. Someone's going to borrow my pressure pot and I'm going to see if he can at least pour a few while he's got it.

Walts Customs, I sent you a PM, if you don't reply, I'm going to jump to the next person, DrasticBean. 

Regalistic, I got your payment, but keep forgetting the envelope in my car. It will out tomorrow

sorry for yet another delay people, but screw it, I been waiting to go on this trip for a long time

Betoscustoms - 4 59/60 sent
MKD904 - 1 59/60 - sent
Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60
DrasticBean - 2 58, 2 59/60
BiggDee - 1 58, 2 59/60
87burb - 1 58, 2 59/60
Marinate - 4 59/60 
Mr. Biggs - 2 59/60
Southside Groovin - 1 58, 3 59/60
Road Dogg - 2 58s, 2 59/60
Raystrey - 2 59/60
Regalistic - 1 59/60
vinylfreek - 2 58s, 2 59/60
BiggC - 1 58, 2 59/60
ShowrodFreak - 1 58, 1 59/60
BombaAussieStyle - 1 58 sent
modeltech - 1 58, 1 59/60
Hoppingmad - 1 58
Kustombuilder - 1 58
Rollinoldskoo - 2 59/60
pancho1969 - 1 58, 1 59/60


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

its all good bro!! do what is important!!! i know i can wait!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

just let me know... when my turn come up.. i'll send money asap when its time.. :biggrin: 

any more batteries....????


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm still ready when my turn comes up. Make sure you have a safe trip and have fun there!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

have fun on your trip man... my boss goes there all the time... buts stone from there... bought this truck last time he went up there... said we can arrange somethin if i want it from him...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 15 2007, 10:10 PM~7488319
> *just let me know... when my turn come up.. i'll send money asap when its time.. :biggrin:
> 
> any more batteries....????
> *


Tons of batts available.

Felix, I don't know what's going on, but your payment hasn't showed up and it's been almost a month.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

how much for the batteries bro??


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 23 2007, 09:18 PM~7339733
> *
> Separate group 31 batteries now available.  I don't like how Pegasus does them in pairs so I split them up.  Will need sanding on the bottom to even out
> 
> ...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 16 2007, 06:53 AM~7489468
> *haven't heard from walt, 2 of each are yours, $26 shipped, you know the paypal right?  Tons of batts available.
> 
> Felix, I don't know what's going on, but your payment hasn't showed up and it's been almost a month.
> *



sent it a few days ago along with betos


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 16 2007, 06:57 AM~7489483
> *sent it a few days ago along with betos
> *


I'll keep an eye out, I just want to make sure I can send it before I leave


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

edit, dammit


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Poppa just make sure an hava a safe trip and TAKE AS MANY PICS AS YOU CAN!!!!! I just went to Mexico a couple of months ago I haven't been out there in years. So i went out and bought like 4 gigs of memory and took all the pics i could. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY BIG POPPA U DIDNT PM UR ADDRESS TO SEND MY PAYMENT,I HAVE A PAYPAL ACCOUNT ON EBAY I DON'T KNOW IF I CAN DO IT THROUGH THAT LET ME KNOW IF NOT I'LL SEND M/O OR CASH HAVE A SAFE TRIP HAVE LOTS OF FUN


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 16 2007, 07:31 PM~7493701
> *HEY BIG POPPA U DIDNT PM UR ADDRESS TO SEND MY PAYMENT,I HAVE A PAYPAL ACCOUNT ON EBAY I DON'T KNOW IF I CAN DO IT THROUGH THAT LET ME KNOW IF NOT I'LL SEND M/O OR CASH    HAVE A SAFE TRIP HAVE LOTS OF FUN
> 
> 
> *


still got a ways before your skirts I'll ready, I'll let you know, no prepays


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thats fine... just send them`when you get a`chance. before or after trip it dont matter. and have a good time on your trip bro. L8


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm back. Had a good time, I'll post some pics later. I lent out my pressure pot but should be getting it back this weekend and get back into production. Has everyone gotten their stuff, I sent them out the day I left?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 6 2007, 04:01 PM~7633006
> *I'm back.  Had a good time, I'll post some pics later.  I lent out my pressure pot but should be getting it back this weekend and get back into production.
> *


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

dam good sevice....


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

I got my thanks :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 6 2007, 02:01 PM~7633006
> *I'm back.  Had a good time, I'll post some pics later.  I lent out my pressure pot but should be getting it back this weekend and get back into production.  Has everyone gotten their stuff, I sent them out the day I left?
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome Back ......hope everything turned out Great.


oneyed


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Glad you made it back!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Betoscustoms - 4 59/60 sent
MKD904 - 1 59/60 - sent
Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60 sent
DrasticBean - 2 58, 2 59/60 sent
BiggDee - 1 58, 2 59/60
87burb - 1 58, 2 59/60
Marinate - 4 59/60 
Mr. Biggs - 2 59/60
Southside Groovin - 1 58, 3 59/60
Road Dogg - 2 58s, 2 59/60
Raystrey - 2 59/60
Regalistic - 1 59/60
vinylfreek - 2 58s, 2 59/60
BiggC - 1 58, 2 59/60
ShowrodFreak - 1 58, 1 59/60
BombaAussieStyle - 1 58 sent
modeltech - 1 58, 1 59/60
Hoppingmad - 1 58
Kustombuilder - 1 58
Rollinoldskoo - 2 59/60
pancho1969 - 1 58, 1 59/60
hoodstar - 1 58


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

welcome back


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 6 2007, 11:44 PM~7635294
> *Betoscustoms - 4 59/60 sent
> MKD904 - 1 59/60 -  sent
> Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60 sent
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 6 2007, 08:44 PM~7635294
> *Betoscustoms - 4 59/60 sent
> MKD904 - 1 59/60 -  sent
> Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60 sent
> ...



Welcome back!! YESS THIS MEANS IM NEXT RIGHT?!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 7 2007, 05:24 PM~7639631
> *Welcome back!! YESS THIS MEANS IM NEXT RIGHT?!!
> *


yessir, I got my pot today, once easter stuff is over I'll get back on it. Probably crank some out by the end of the week


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 7 2007, 07:57 PM~7641171
> *yessir, I got my pot today, once easter stuff is over I'll get back on it.  Probably crank some out by the end of the week
> *


WOW, BIG POPPA DID NOT KNOW YOU SMOKED THAT SHIT


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 7 2007, 11:09 PM~7641598
> *WOW, BIG POPPA DID NOT KNOW YOU SMOKED THAT SHIT
> *


:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

dammit share.....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 7 2007, 08:57 PM~7641171
> *yessir, I got my pot today, once easter stuff is over I'll get back on it.  Probably crank some out by the end of the week
> *



:0


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

:twak: oh you guys....

yeah, nothing like tokin and pouring resin


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 8 2007, 10:06 AM~7643191
> *
> yeah, nothing like tokin and pouring resin
> *


  :0 :biggrin: ....yep


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 8 2007, 10:06 AM~7643191
> *:twak:  oh you guys....
> 
> yeah, nothing like tokin and pouring resin
> *



better than tokin resin and pouring pot. :biggrin: 

Welcome home man, and once again THANK YOU FOR MAKING THESE FOR EVERYONE!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 6 2007, 09:44 PM~7635294
> *Betoscustoms - 4 59/60 sent
> MKD904 - 1 59/60 -  sent
> Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60 sent
> ...


BigDee & 87burb, check your PMs


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Payment sent!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

PAYMENT SENT


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY BIGPOPPA WHERE DO I SEND MY PAYMENT,I'M BUILDING A 58 AND I NEED THE SKIRTS,NO RUSH THOUGH BUT I WISH I HAD THEM ALREADY.PM ME UR ADRESS,AND IF IT'S POSSIBLE I'D LIKE TO ADD TO MY ORDER 4 MORE SETS OF 58 SKIRTS,NO RUSH ON THESE THOUGH WHENEVERB THE'RE READY LET ME KNOW BUT I HOPE MY 1ST ORDER WILL BE READY SOON THANKS!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 21 2007, 09:55 PM~7745244
> *HEY BIGPOPPA WHERE DO I SEND MY PAYMENT,I'M BUILDING A 58 AND I NEED THE SKIRTS,NO RUSH THOUGH BUT I WISH I HAD THEM ALREADY.PM ME UR ADRESS,AND IF IT'S POSSIBLE I'D LIKE TO ADD TO MY ORDER 4 MORE SETS OF 58 SKIRTS,NO RUSH ON THESE THOUGH WHENEVERB THE'RE READY LET ME KNOW BUT I HOPE MY 1ST ORDER WILL BE READY SOON THANKS!
> *


you can see where you're at on the list, I'll add the 4 sets of 58s

87burb and Biggdee, thanks for the payment, will be in the mail Monday


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

updated list

all skirts are $6 apeice, $2 to ship up to 4 sets. 

Betoscustoms - 4 59/60 sent
MKD904 - 1 59/60 - sent
Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60 sent
DrasticBean - 2 58, 2 59/60 sent
BiggDee - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
87burb - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
Marinate - 4 59/60 sent
Mr. Biggs - 2 59/60
Southside Groovin - 1 58, 3 59/60
Road Dogg - 6 58s, 2 59/60
Raystrey - 2 59/60
Regalistic - 1 59/60
vinylfreek - 2 58s, 2 59/60
BiggC - 1 58, 2 59/60
ShowrodFreak - 1 58, 1 59/60
BombaAussieStyle - 1 58 sent
modeltech - 1 58, 1 59/60
Hoppingmad - 1 58 sent
Kustombuilder - 1 58
Rollinoldskoo - 2 59/60
pancho1969 - 1 58, 1 59/60
hoodstar - 1 58
byrds87 - 3 58, 2 59/60
candymancaddy - 1 58 1 60
blaklak96 - 1 58

batts still available. "Booger" budget sets are now 10 for $4, clean sets (shown below) are 8 for $5, that little bit of flash is about as bad as it gets


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I have a lot more 58s than 59/60, hoppingmad and kustombuilder, check your PMs


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

I'll take a set let me know where to send the payment.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THANX BIGPOPPA, LET ME KNOW WHEN THEY'RE READY


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Took a break, been looking at houses. Biggs and Kustombuilder, waiting on payment, Southside groovin you're on deck



> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 21 2007, 10:35 PM~7745482
> *updated list
> 
> all skirts are $6 apeice, $2 to ship up to 4 sets.
> ...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: thank you


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i'll take 10 booger batts and i'll send u $5 PAYMENT SENT IN THE AM :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 3 2007, 01:06 AM~7825227
> *i'll take 10 booger batts and i'll send u $5 PAYMENT SENT IN THE AM :biggrin:
> *


6 dollars shipped!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *Southside groovin you're on deck*


cool. just pm me as soon as theyre done......


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 3 2007, 01:14 AM~7825239
> *6 dollars shipped!
> *



sent


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THANKS POPPA forgot to post I received my skirts last week sometime!!! THANKS BRO REALLY APPRECIATE IT


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

RoadDogg, check your PMs, waiting on payment from Biggs, kustombuilder, and Southside groovin. Raystrey, you're next. 

Betoscustoms - 4 59/60 sent
MKD904 - 1 59/60 - sent
Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60 sent
DrasticBean - 2 58, 2 59/60 sent
BiggDee - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
87burb - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
Marinate - 4 59/60 sent
Mr. Biggs - 2 59/60
Southside Groovin - 1 58, 3 59/60
Road Dogg - 6 58s, 2 59/60
Raystrey - 2 59/60
Regalistic - 1 59/60
vinylfreek - 2 58s, 2 59/60
BiggC - 1 58, 2 59/60
ShowrodFreak - 1 58, 1 59/60
BombaAussieStyle - 1 58 sent
modeltech - 1 58, 1 59/60
Hoppingmad - 1 58 sent
Kustombuilder - 1 58
Rollinoldskoo - 4 59/60
pancho1969 - 1 58, 1 59/60
hoodstar - 1 58
byrds87 - 3 58, 2 59/60
candymancaddy - 1 58 1 60
blaklak96 - 1 58
Betoscustoms - 2 58s 6 59/60


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 8 2007, 06:05 AM~7857085
> *RoadDogg, check your PMs, waiting on payment from Biggs, kustombuilder, and Southside groovin.  Raystrey, you're next.
> 
> Betoscustoms - 4 59/60 sent
> ...


Can I order more skirts?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Road Dogg, what's up, haven't heard back, hit me up by Monday or the skirts are going to the next on the list.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

SORRY BIGPOPPA BUT I HAVE TO COME TO MY MOMNLAW'S HOUSE TO USE THE INTERNET,I'LL SEND MY PAYMENT THIS WEEK IS THAT HOOL?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'm kinda far down the list but could u make my order for 4 instead of 2? also, u think i would be able to get at least one set in time for the all-out buildoff?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@May 12 2007, 10:08 PM~7891966
> *SORRY BIGPOPPA  BUT I HAVE TO COME TO MY MOMNLAW'S HOUSE TO USE THE INTERNET,I'LL SEND MY PAYMENT THIS WEEK  IS THAT HOOL?
> *


Need payment in by Friday, sound fair?

Rollinolskool, I'll add them, not sure when I'll get to you though. It's mostly smaller orders now


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

well as long as i can get one set early enough to use on this...


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 8 2007, 07:05 AM~7857085
> *RoadDogg, check your PMs, waiting on payment from Biggs, kustombuilder, and Southside groovin.  Raystrey, you're next.
> 
> Betoscustoms - 4 59/60 sent
> ...


let me know how much I owe ya so I can shot it through paypal.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

PAYMENT SENT!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I Love These Things!! :biggrin: TTT for A Great Seller


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Big Popa

do you need payment first or when you ship them ??? Just curious


don v


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

No pre-pays, when they're ready, I'll let you know, and you pay then.

RoadDogg, I got your payment, I'll send them tomorrow.

I been slackin bad people, my wife's got the kitchen tore up and piled on the dining room table, which is where I cast. I'll shove stuff around and get back on them.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

any chance of getting that set for skirts for 60 impala soon, i am about to start one soon and would like to be able to paint all a once and i completly understand about being so busy, most of time i feel like i never stop either lol.... thanks yo


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Shouldn't be too bad since you only need one, I poured some last night and if they all came out, Ray will get his and you're next

Betoscustoms - 4 59/60 sent
MKD904 - 1 59/60 - sent
Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60 sent
DrasticBean - 2 58, 2 59/60 sent
BiggDee - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
87burb - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
Marinate - 4 59/60 sent
Mr. Biggs - 2 59/60 sent
Southside Groovin - 1 58, 3 59/60 sent
Road Dogg - 6 58s, 2 59/60 sent
Raystrey - 2 59/60 sent
Regalistic - 1 59/60 sent
vinylfreek - 2 58s, 2 59/60 sent
BiggC - 1 58, 2 59/60
ShowrodFreak - 1 58, 1 59/60
BombaAussieStyle - 1 58 sent
modeltech - 1 58, 1 59/60
Hoppingmad - 1 58 sent
Kustombuilder - 1 58 pending
Rollinoldskoo - 4 59/60
pancho1969 - 1 58, 1 59/60
hoodstar - 1 58 sent
byrds87 - 3 58, 2 59/60
candymancaddy - 1 58 1 60
Betoscustoms - 2 58s 6 59/60
bigbodyeddie - 3 58s 4 59s
Road Dogg - 2 58s 2 59/60


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

TRHANX BIGPOPPA,I'M LOOKING FORWARD TO GETTING THEM.I'LL BE ORDERING MORE SOON.MAYBE 2 AND 2 LET ME KNOW WHEN THEY'RE READY!!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY BIG POPPA I GOT MY SKIRTS IN TODAY..THANX THEY LOOK GREAT DON'T 4GET I NEED 4 MORE SETS(2 58,2 59) THANX AGAIN BRO GOOD LOOKING OUT.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Got my skirts in homie. THANKS they look killer on the rides.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 23 2007, 04:02 PM~7964855
> *Shouldn't be too bad since you only need one, I poured some last night and if they all came out, Ray will get his and you're next
> 
> Betoscustoms - 4 59/60 sent
> ...



Dont forget me homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

The wife's kitchen project is about cleaned up, we can actually eat in the dining room (my casting area) again. So I've been getting back into the swing of things.

BiggC and Showrodfreak, check your PMs

Kustombuilder.... :uh: 

Betoscustoms - 4 59/60 sent
MKD904 - 1 59/60 - sent
Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60 sent
DrasticBean - 2 58, 2 59/60 sent
BiggDee - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
87burb - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
Marinate - 4 59/60 sent
Mr. Biggs - 2 59/60 sent
Southside Groovin - 1 58, 3 59/60 sent
Road Dogg - 6 58s, 2 59/60 sent
Raystrey - 2 59/60 sent
Regalistic - 1 59/60 sent
vinylfreek - 2 58s, 2 59/60 sent
BiggC - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
ShowrodFreak - 1 58, 1 59/60 sent
BombaAussieStyle - 1 58 sent
modeltech - 1 58, 1 59/60 pending
Hoppingmad - 1 58 sent
Rollinoldskoo - 4 59/60 pending
pancho1969 - 1 58, 1 59/60
hoodstar - 1 58 sent
byrds87 - 3 58, 2 59/60
candymancaddy - 1 58 1 60
Betoscustoms - 2 58s 6 59/60
bigbodyeddie - 3 58s 4 59s
Road Dogg - 2 58s 2 59/60
Armando Ranflitas - 2 58 2 59/60
vinman2 - 1 58 1 59/60


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

where am i at in line ? i see pendings and solds all over the board....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 19 2007, 10:16 AM~8134461
> *where am i at in line ? i see pendings and solds all over the board....
> *


You're not in it. Did you send a PM? I don't think you ever told me whether you wanted 58s or 59/60. Let me know and I'll stick you in there. If you still got the PM or post, let me know when it was and I'll put you where I think it's fair.

wait... weren't you candymancaddy before? Fourth from the bottom


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

YEP THATS ME , I WAS JUST WONDERING HOW THE LINE WAS GOING , IT GOT CONFUSING.....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 19 2007, 10:40 AM~8134577
> *YEP THATS ME , I WAS JUST WONDERING HOW THE LINE WAS GOING , IT GOT CONFUSING.....
> *


the demand is for 59/60s, so if some people just wanted 58s, I went ahead and shipped those out


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

wooohoooo i'm coming up soon!!!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Big Poppa

got them.......Big Thanks

SWEEET

( oneyed )
don v


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Big Poppa

I got the skirts today.......Damn they're nice!!

Thanks again bro. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY BIGPOPPA R U STILL CASTIN SKIRTS?IF U R I 1T 2 58 & 2 59/60.LMK WUTZ GOIN ON.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jul 7 2007, 11:23 PM~8257572
> *HEY BIGPOPPA R U STILL CASTIN SKIRTS?IF U R I 1T 2 58 & 2 59/60.LMK WUTZ GOIN ON.
> *


still poking away at it. Been looking for a new house. Modeltech, you said on the 21st you would be sending money, I haven't seen it so I have to move you down, sorry, I can't be waiting and making other people wait. Rollinoldschool, I'm guessing your $ is on it's way. Pancho you're up, PM sent!

Betoscustoms - 4 59/60 sent
MKD904 - 1 59/60 - sent
Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60 sent
DrasticBean - 2 58, 2 59/60 sent
BiggDee - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
87burb - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
Marinate - 4 59/60 sent
Mr. Biggs - 2 59/60 sent
Southside Groovin - 1 58, 3 59/60 sent
Road Dogg - 6 58s, 2 59/60 sent
Raystrey - 2 59/60 sent
Regalistic - 1 59/60 sent
vinylfreek - 2 58s, 2 59/60 sent
BiggC - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
ShowrodFreak - 1 58, 1 59/60 sent
BombaAussieStyle - 1 58 sent
Hoppingmad - 1 58 sent
Rollinoldskoo - 4 59/60 pending
pancho1969 - 1 58, 1 59/60 pending
hoodstar - 1 58 sent
byrds87 - 3 58, 2 59/60 pending
Hearse Driver - 1 58 1 59/60 pending
Betoscustoms - 2 58s 6 59/60
bigbodyeddie - 3 58s 4 59s
Road Dogg - 2 58s 2 59/60
Armando Ranflitas - 2 58 2 59/60
vinman2 - 1 58 1 59/60
modeltech - 1 58, 1 59/60


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

you still makin skirts? i ma need 1 pr 58', 1 pr 60' impala skirts. pm thx


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Betoscustoms - 4 59/60 sent
MKD904 - 1 59/60 - sent
Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60 sent
DrasticBean - 2 58, 2 59/60 sent
BiggDee - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
87burb - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
Marinate - 4 59/60 sent
Mr. Biggs - 2 59/60 sent
Southside Groovin - 1 58, 3 59/60 sent
Road Dogg - 6 58s, 2 59/60 sent
Raystrey - 2 59/60 sent
Regalistic - 1 59/60 sent
vinylfreek - 2 58s, 2 59/60 sent
BiggC - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
ShowrodFreak - 1 58, 1 59/60 sent
BombaAussieStyle - 1 58 sent
Hoppingmad - 1 58 sent
Rollinoldskoo - 4 59/60 sent
pancho1969 - 1 58, 1 59/60 sent
hoodstar - 1 58 sent
byrds87 - 3 58, 2 59/60 sent
Betoscustoms - 2 58s 6 59/60 pending 8/18
bigbodyeddie - 3 58s 4 59s pending 8/18
Road Dogg - 2 58s 2 59/60
Armando Ranflitas - 2 58 2 59/60
vinman2 - 1 58 1 59/60
modeltech - 1 58, 1 59/60
rodriguezmodels - 4 58, 4 59/60
zbstr90222 - 1 58 1 59/60
Hearse Driver - 1 58 1 59/60


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

poppa sending payment tomorrow.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

update!

Betoscustoms - 4 59/60 sent
MKD904 - 1 59/60 -  sent
Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60 sent
DrasticBean - 2 58, 2 59/60 sent
BiggDee - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
87burb - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
Marinate - 4 59/60 sent
Mr. Biggs - 2 59/60  sent
Southside Groovin - 1 58, 3 59/60  sent
Road Dogg - 6 58s, 2 59/60 sent
Raystrey - 2 59/60 sent
Regalistic - 1 59/60 sent
vinylfreek - 2 58s, 2 59/60 sent
BiggC - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
ShowrodFreak - 1 58, 1 59/60  sent
BombaAussieStyle - 1 58  sent
Hoppingmad - 1 58 sent
Rollinoldskoo - 4 59/60 sent
pancho1969 - 1 58, 1 59/60 sent
hoodstar - 1 58 sent
byrds87 - 3 58, 2 59/60 sent
Betoscustoms - 2 58s 6 59/60  pending 8/18
bigbodyeddie - 3 58s 4 59s  pending 8/18
Road Dogg - 2 58s 2 59/60
Armando Ranflitas - 2 58 2 59/60
vinman2 - 1 58 1 59/60
modeltech - 1 58, 1 59/60
rodriguezmodels - 4 58, 4 59/60
zbstr90222 - 1 58 1 59/60
Hearse Driver - 1 58 1 59/60


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey man..... got the skirts and they look damn good...... can't wait to put them in use....


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

Big Poppa, would like to get 3/3 if you are still casting.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

KRIS, I'LL PAYPAL FOR MY ORDER ON FRIDAY. THANKS, beto


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

update! Still casting, working on a couple new things too

Mini, haven't forgetten about that grille, it's still waiting for a rubber batch

Beto, that's fine

Betoscustoms - 4 59/60 sent
MKD904 - 1 59/60 -  sent
Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60 sent
DrasticBean - 2 58, 2 59/60 sent
BiggDee - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
87burb - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
Marinate - 4 59/60 sent
Mr. Biggs - 2 59/60  sent
Southside Groovin - 1 58, 3 59/60  sent
Road Dogg - 6 58s, 2 59/60 sent
Raystrey - 2 59/60 sent
Regalistic - 1 59/60 sent
vinylfreek - 2 58s, 2 59/60 sent
BiggC - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
ShowrodFreak - 1 58, 1 59/60  sent
BombaAussieStyle - 1 58  sent
Hoppingmad - 1 58 sent
Rollinoldskoo - 4 59/60 sent
pancho1969 - 1 58, 1 59/60 sent
hoodstar - 1 58 sent
byrds87 - 3 58, 2 59/60 sent
Betoscustoms - 2 58s 6 59/60  pending 8/18
bigbodyeddie - 3 58s 4 59s  pending 8/18
Road Dogg - 2 58s 2 59/60 pending 8/25
Armando Ranflitas - 2 58 2 59/60
vinman2 - 1 58 1 59/60
modeltech - 1 58, 1 59/60
rodriguezmodels - 4 58, 4 59/60
zbstr90222 - 1 58 1 59/60
Hearse Driver - 1 58 1 59/60
85 biarittz - 3 58 3 59/60


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

grill????


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 12 2007, 01:20 PM~8535408
> *grill????
> *


69 impala billet grille, as if it's any of your business :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 

can be for some of your business


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 12 2007, 10:27 AM~8533892
> *Mini, haven't forgetten about that grille, it's still waiting for a rubber batch
> 
> *



You know i am in no hurry Poppa ! I got these 3 still setting here ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Betoscustoms - 4 59/60 sent
MKD904 - 1 59/60 -  sent
Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60 sent
DrasticBean - 2 58, 2 59/60 sent
BiggDee - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
87burb - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
Marinate - 4 59/60 sent
Mr. Biggs - 2 59/60  sent
Southside Groovin - 1 58, 3 59/60  sent
Road Dogg - 6 58s, 2 59/60 sent
Raystrey - 2 59/60 sent
Regalistic - 1 59/60 sent
vinylfreek - 2 58s, 2 59/60 sent
BiggC - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
ShowrodFreak - 1 58, 1 59/60  sent
BombaAussieStyle - 1 58  sent
Hoppingmad - 1 58 sent
Rollinoldskoo - 4 59/60 sent
pancho1969 - 1 58, 1 59/60 sent
hoodstar - 1 58 sent
byrds87 - 3 58, 2 59/60 sent
Betoscustoms - 2 58s 6 59/60  pending 8/18
bigbodyeddie - 3 58s 4 59s  pending 8/18
Road Dogg - 2 58s 2 59/60 pending 8/25
Armando Ranflitas - 2 58 2 59/60 pending 8/25
vinman2 - 1 58 1 59/60
modeltech - 1 58, 1 59/60
rodriguezmodels - 4 58, 4 59/60
zbstr90222 - 1 58 1 59/60
Hearse Driver - 1 58 1 59/60
85 biarittz - 3 58 3 59/60
modeljunky - 1 58
BiggDeee - 2 58 1 59/60


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

KRIS, I JUST PAYPAL PAYMENT TO YOU, THANKS AGAIN, beto
BTW DO YOU STILL HAVE SOME ORGAN PIPE SPEAKERS LEFT?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 18 2007, 01:24 PM~8584068
> *KRIS, I JUST PAYPAL PAYMENT TO YOU, THANKS AGAIN, beto
> BTW DO YOU STILL HAVE SOME ORGAN PIPE SPEAKERS LEFT?
> *


I should, I'll throw a couple in.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 18 2007, 10:24 AM~8584068
> *KRIS, I JUST PAYPAL PAYMENT TO YOU, THANKS AGAIN, beto
> BTW DO YOU STILL HAVE SOME ORGAN PIPE SPEAKERS LEFT?
> *


lookin for some like in the old 70's issue revell 57? pm me if u are....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Glad people are liking the skirts

Beto, yours have been sent out. Had to shuffle some people to the bottom of the list for non payment. Vinman, you have a PM, Modeltech, I believe this is round 2 for you 

Betoscustoms - 4 59/60 sent
MKD904 - 1 59/60 -  sent
Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60 sent
DrasticBean - 2 58, 2 59/60 sent
BiggDee - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
87burb - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
Marinate - 4 59/60 sent
Mr. Biggs - 2 59/60  sent
Southside Groovin - 1 58, 3 59/60  sent
Road Dogg - 6 58s, 2 59/60 sent
Raystrey - 2 59/60 sent
Regalistic - 1 59/60 sent
vinylfreek - 2 58s, 2 59/60 sent
BiggC - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
ShowrodFreak - 1 58, 1 59/60  sent
BombaAussieStyle - 1 58  sent
Hoppingmad - 1 58 sent
Rollinoldskoo - 4 59/60 sent
pancho1969 - 1 58, 1 59/60 sent
hoodstar - 1 58 sent
byrds87 - 3 58, 2 59/60 sent
Betoscustoms - 2 58s 6 59/60  sent  
Road Dogg - 2 58s 2 59/60 pending 8/25
Armando Ranflitas - 2 58 2 59/60 pending 8/25
vinman2 - 1 58 1 59/60 pending 8/31
modeltech - 1 58, 1 59/60 pending 8/31
rodriguezmodels - 4 58, 4 59/60
zbstr90222 - 1 58 1 59/60
Hearse Driver - 1 58 1 59/60
85 biarittz - 3 58 3 59/60
modeljunky - 1 58
BiggDeee - 2 58 1 59/60
bigbodyeddie - 3 58s 4 59s
drnitrus - 2 59/60


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey big poppa i need 2 sets of 59/60 skirts pm when u can ok thanks


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2007, 12:05 PM~8651378
> *hey big poppa i need 2 sets of 59/60 skirts pm when u can ok thanks
> *


I'll add you to the list, but production's come to a screeching halt because since we didn't get a house, the wife decided to repaint the whole downstairs and install hardwood laminate flooring. I can barely even walk into my garage since the whole downstairs is crammed into it. 

If anyone's interested, the install looks good, but it's a lot harder than the instructions make it seem, took the 2 of us all weekend to do the 18x10 living room and I feel like I was beat with a 2x4 from crawling on the ground, bending over the saw and floor, and shimmying the pieces back and forth to make the fuckers lock together. Hope to finish the dining room this weekend and get things moved back into place. Looks like we got some flake outs though, PMs being sent...  

Betoscustoms - 4 59/60 sent
MKD904 - 1 59/60 - sent
Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60 sent
DrasticBean - 2 58, 2 59/60 sent
BiggDee - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
87burb - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
Marinate - 4 59/60 sent
Mr. Biggs - 2 59/60 sent
Southside Groovin - 1 58, 3 59/60 sent
Road Dogg - 6 58s, 2 59/60 sent
Raystrey - 2 59/60 sent
Regalistic - 1 59/60 sent
vinylfreek - 2 58s, 2 59/60 sent
BiggC - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
ShowrodFreak - 1 58, 1 59/60 sent
BombaAussieStyle - 1 58 sent
Hoppingmad - 1 58 sent
Rollinoldskoo - 4 59/60 sent
pancho1969 - 1 58, 1 59/60 sent
hoodstar - 1 58 sent
byrds87 - 3 58, 2 59/60 sent
Betoscustoms - 2 58s 6 59/60 sent 
Armando Ranflitas - 2 58 2 59/60 sent
vinman2 - 1 58 1 59/60 pending 8/31
modeltech - 1 58, 1 59/60 pending 8/31
rodriguezmodels - 4 58, 4 59/60
zbstr90222 - 1 58 1 59/60
Hearse Driver - 1 58 1 59/60
85 biarittz - 3 58 3 59/60
modeljunky - 1 58
BiggDeee - 2 58 1 59/60
bigbodyeddie - 3 58s 4 59s
drnitrus - 2 59/60
bigdogg323 - 2 59/60
Road Dogg - 2 58s 2 59/60
Cotton Candy Dream - 
Waco - 2 58s, 2 59/60
old low&slo - ?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

no problem just keep me in touch when their ready ok :thumbsup:


----------



## COTTON CANDY DREAM (Aug 28, 2007)

can i buy 2 sets


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COTTON CANDY DREAM_@Aug 30 2007, 05:46 PM~8681508
> *can i buy 2 sets
> *


1 of each? 2 58s? 2 59/60?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Floors are in, still moving shit back into the house and wrapping up the trim. Hopefully I can get back to producing by the end of the week, the last order pretty much wiped out what I had left.

Betoscustoms - 4 59/60 sent
MKD904 - 1 59/60 - sent
Walts Customs - 2 58s, 4 59/60 sent
DrasticBean - 2 58, 2 59/60 sent
BiggDee - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
87burb - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
Marinate - 4 59/60 sent
Mr. Biggs - 2 59/60 sent
Southside Groovin - 1 58, 3 59/60 sent
Road Dogg - 6 58s, 2 59/60 sent
Raystrey - 2 59/60 sent
Regalistic - 1 59/60 sent
vinylfreek - 2 58s, 2 59/60 sent
BiggC - 1 58, 2 59/60 sent
ShowrodFreak - 1 58, 1 59/60 sent
BombaAussieStyle - 1 58 sent
Hoppingmad - 1 58 sent
Rollinoldskoo - 4 59/60 sent
pancho1969 - 1 58, 1 59/60 sent
hoodstar - 1 58 sent
byrds87 - 3 58, 2 59/60 sent
Betoscustoms - 2 58s 6 59/60 sent 
Armando Ranflitas - 2 58 2 59/60 sent
rodriguezmodels - 4 58, 4 59/60 sent
zbstr90222 - 1 58 1 59/60 sent
Hearse Driver - 1 58 1 59/60
85 biarittz - 3 58 3 59/60
modeljunky - 1 58
BiggDeee - 2 58 1 59/60
bigbodyeddie - 3 58s 4 59s
drnitrus - 2 59/60
bigdogg323 - 2 59/60
Road Dogg - 2 58s 2 59/60
Cotton Candy Dream - ?
Waco - 2 58s, 2 59/60
Models IV Life - 1 58 1 59/60
old low&slo - 2 59/60
SOLO1 - 1 59/60
ragtopking - 2 58, 4 59/60


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Big poppa I need one set of skirts for a 59.


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

gracias amigo...


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 4 2007, 07:30 AM~8710523
> *Floors are in, still moving shit back into the house and wrapping up the trim.  Hopefully I can get back to producing by the end of the week, the last order pretty much wiped out what I had left.
> 
> Betoscustoms - 4 59/60 sent
> ...


 payment sent by paypal...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

how long would it take to get some 60 skirts?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what else you got available in resin?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 8 2007, 08:09 AM~8745201
> *how long would it take to get some 60 skirts?
> *


at the rate I'm going, maybe 6 weeks. 

I also make single batteries, speaker covers from the 67 Impala, and the organ pipe speakers


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 8 2007, 11:17 PM~8749187
> *at the rate I'm going, maybe 6 weeks.
> 
> I also make single batteries, speaker covers from the 67 Impala, and the organ pipe speakers
> *


how much are the single batts?pic?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 8 2007, 11:19 PM~8749197
> *how much are the single batts?pic?
> *


$5 for 8 clean batts, or $5 for 10 that need a little extra sanding


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

when u makin them bodies in a bag for the trunk :dunno:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

those are nice ill hit you up when i get some money in my paypal, or some extra cash


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 8 2007, 10:22 PM~8749208
> *$5 for 8 clean batts, or $5 for 10 that need a little extra sanding
> 
> 
> ...



hey bigpoppa give me 20 batts put them with the skirts and pm me with a full price on everything give a date when their gonna be ready so i can send u payment


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 4 2007, 07:30 AM~8710523
> *Floors are in, still moving shit back into the house and wrapping up the trim.  Hopefully I can get back to producing by the end of the week, the last order pretty much wiped out what I had left.
> 
> Betoscustoms - 4 59/60 sent
> ...


 thanks big poppa i got my stuff today and they are clean do u carrie any adex dumps for the pumps.thanks


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Hows this going poppa?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

supposed to close on a house next week, everything's been on hold. I keep meaning to get into the garage and set stuff back up, but just can't get into it. Plus I been tied up watching the Rockies

sorry guys, they'll be coming back out eventually, I just don't have a comfortable space to work or cast or do anything really. We're busting at the seams in this townhouse with 2 kids and my wife's cousin crashing with us. I can't get motivated because the place is too full and too messy. Haven't even touched a model since July.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 12 2007, 09:27 AM~8533892
> *update!  Still casting, working on a couple new things too
> 
> Mini, haven't forgetten about that grille, it's still waiting for a rubber batch
> ...


got mine. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

latest and greatest list

Modeltech - 1 58 159/60
85 biarittz - 3 58 3 59/60
modeljunky - 1 58
BiggDeee - 2 58 1 59/60
bigbodyeddie - 3 58s 4 59s
drnitrus - 2 59/60
bigdogg323 - 2 59/60
Road Dogg - 2 58s 2 59/60
Waco - 2 58s, 2 59/60
Models IV Life - 1 58 1 59/60
old low&slo - 2 59/60
SOLO1 - 1 59/60
ragtopking - 2 58, 4 59/60


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 26 2007, 11:53 PM~9094064
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THANKS POPPA


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any more cruiser skirts


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 7 2008, 05:53 PM~10116012
> *any more cruiser skirts
> *


production's been put on hold until I'm completely moved in, sorry


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

you moved in october, its march....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 7 2008, 10:15 PM~10117897
> *you moved in october, its march....
> *


fuck off, what do you care, I gave you TWO chances to pay for yours and you blew them off. 

I love modeling and wish I could be working on stuff, but I got hella more important shit to do than build and cast and I'm not starting anything until my workspace is complete.

Anybody else got a problem with my schedule?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 8 2008, 10:27 AM~10120107
> *fuck off, what do you care, I gave you TWO chances to pay for yours and you blew them off.
> 
> I love modeling and wish I could be working on stuff, but I got hella more important shit to do than build and cast and I'm not starting anything until my workspace is complete.
> ...




nope, your cool with me bro!! these are great pieces and well worth the wait!! take your time and get your work space the way you want it bro!!! and thanks for everything you do for this hobby!!! :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

im gunna wate for the next batch big -homie.............


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 8 2008, 09:27 AM~10120107
> *fuck off, what do you care, I gave you TWO chances to pay for yours and you blew them off.
> 
> I love modeling and wish I could be working on stuff, but I got hella more important shit to do than build and cast and I'm not starting anything until my workspace is complete.
> ...


i was just givin you some shit, but *FUCK YOU TOO, YOU DIDNT HAVE TO BE A DICK ABOUT IT.....* :uh: WHEN MY SET CAME UP TO MAKE , MY FUNDS WERE FUCKED UP. DONT BE A DICK , LEARN TO TAKE A JOKE...... :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

or is it


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 8 2008, 11:50 AM~10120906
> *i was just givin you some shit, but FUCK YOU TOO, YOU DIDNT HAVE TO BE A DICK ABOUT IT..... :uh: WHEN MY SET CAME UP TO MAKE , MY FUNDS WERE FUCKED UP. DONT BE A DICK , LEARN TO TAKE A JOKE...... :0
> *


It didn't look like a joke, and I'd be understanding about your situation if you had just said something at the time. I got every right to be a dick to someone that I put aside product for, product that I could have sold sooner to someone else that was waiting for them.

Thanks to everyone for their patience. This and other products are still on my mind


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 8 2008, 05:57 PM~10123855
> *It didn't look like a joke, and I'd be understanding about your situation if you had just said something at the time.  I got every right to be a dick to someone that I put aside product for, product that I could have sold sooner to someone else that was waiting for them.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their patience.  This and other products are still on my mind
> *


very true!!!! when my turn came up on the list i didn't have the cash and i told him to send to the next person until i came up with the payment.... no troubles... no issues.... i sent him the money as soon as i could and he delivered


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 8 2008, 06:27 AM~10120107
> *I love modeling and wish I could be working on stuff, but I got hella more important shit to do than build and cast and I'm not starting anything until my workspace is complete.
> 
> *


any chance of these and other stuff coming back out soon?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 9 2008, 10:29 PM~10835584
> *any chance of these and other stuff coming back out soon?
> *


yes. No dates though


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 9 2008, 10:29 PM~10835584
> *any chance of these and other stuff coming back out soon?
> *


Which skirts are you lookin for homie.....?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

damn i would love some of those skirts


----------

